# UFS filesystem - backup software



## patrick013 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

I'm reading here that PartImage handles a UFS filesystem.  I haven't completed the install yet so, some questions. Is PartImage available in the repo, anything else as good or better than that in the repo? I use fsarchiver for regular Linux, hope there is something as good or better for FreeBSD.

I back up all the partitions every month.

THX.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I use rsync; in fact it is recovering data right now. (Search the forums for "bwlimit"...)  I'd back up more often though.


----------



## oed (Jan 18, 2012)

IMO dump(8) is _the_ backup program for UFS. I especially like its ability to span multiple tapes, and the -L option for safely dumping live filesystems. When recommending dump people often refer to a document called _"Torture-testing Backup and Archive Programs: Things You Ought to Know But Probably Would Rather Not"_ by Elizabeth D. Zwicky. But I'm not going to provide a link for it, because I just realized that it was written more than 20 years ago.


----------

